# It tried to eat me (picture heavy)



## sarallyn (Jul 17, 2008)

The ENTIRE afternoon, this tufted tit mouse was ATTACKING my kitchen door.
I took pictures from the inside (since I was afraid for my life -- this thing was FEROCIOUS).


----------



## Yahoozy (Jul 17, 2008)

hahahah

that last one made me laugh =D


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 17, 2008)

:lmao: The last one is pure hectic comic genius. Dude looks like he is waving a figurative gun.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 17, 2008)

That third shot reminds me of dramatic prairie dog.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jul 17, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL  that's crazy!


----------



## maytay20 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow what did you do to that bird???  Did you have one of his children or something.  LOL


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2008)

sarallyn said:


>



"Come out here... I dare you!"

hehehe lol.. thats funny.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol that bird has issues.


----------



## MissMia (Jul 17, 2008)

I LOVE the last shot! Too funny. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, he really wanted his picture taken.


----------



## Overread (Jul 18, 2008)

That last is great!
Wonderful job of posing he did for you - now I think he wants some pay!


----------



## aliaks (Jul 18, 2008)

the last one is very emotional


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for posting these. The last shot had me literally laughing out loud!


----------

